# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  10 tips chớ coi thường cho người mê du lịch

## hangnt

*Mua bảo hiểm, mang theo thuốc và đồ ăn, scan các giấy tờ gốc, thận trọng khi dùng ATM ở nơi xa lạ... là những lưu ý teen nên nhớ khi đu du lịch.*


Bạn là một teen mê du lịch? Vậy hãy nghía qua 10 lời khuyên dưới đây để vừa có một chuyến du lịch an toàn, tiết kiệm, lành mạnh nhé. Bộ tranh được thực hiện bởi trường Cao đẳng thực hành FPT Polytechnic.




















_Theo ione_

----------

